
$3 Million Prize Offered to Solve Hospital Admissions Puzzle - DanielRibeiro
http://www.healthleadersmedia.com/content/QUA-260799/3-Million-Prize-Offered-to-Solve-Hospital-Admissions-Puzzle
======
nolite
$400 entry fee, wtf.. have they learned NOTHING from the netflix challenge?

------
rflrob
I'm curious what kind of sensitivity and specificity qualifies as "good
enough".

Here's the prize's website: <http://www.heritagehealthprize.com/>

